
Google’s Holiday Gift: Free Wi-Fi at Airports - Slashed
http://mashable.com/2009/11/10/google-free-wi-fi-airports/
======
whopa
Weird list, as Las Vegas and San Jose already have free wifi. Perhaps others
too?

Great that SEA gets it though.

